# MY CAMEMBERT



## Nikolce (Mar 30, 2004)

*Technology of my camembert*
1.Milk

  •	3.8% fat milk direct from the cow at body heat

2.Coagulation

•	adding liquid rennet 1:5000
•	temperature 32-34 C
•	to give coagulation for 2 hours

3.Moulding

•	Ladle the curd in slices evenly into cylindrical molds in 3-4 layers for 1 hour
•	Temperature is 20-25 C

4.Drainage

	•	Turn the cheese when firm enough in its mold at 6-7 h
•	Turn 3-4 times for 24 h

5.Salting

	•	Next day :rub both sides at the cheese with fine dry salt 2 times for 24 h
•	T 18 C

6.Inoculation

	•	Suspension of mould spores(penicillium camemberti ) is sprayed on to the cheese 2 times for 24 h

7.Maturation

	•	Store at: 10-15 C    80-90 % RH
•	12 days and when satisfactory mould growth has occurred pack the cheese and store at 4-5 C



-----------------------------------------------------------------
                   Nikolovski Nikolce
                   .............................
              engineer of biotechnology
           (processing of animal products)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
                        MACEDONIA
-----------------------------------------------------------------
nnikolce@mt.net.mk
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## scott123 (Mar 30, 2004)

I am salivating.

I really wish these mobsters we call a government would stop being so paranoid about raw milk cheeses.


----------

